#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > نرم افزارهای مالتی مدیا | multimedia Software >  >  نرم افزار دانلود منیجر

## 930

با سلام .از دوستان تقاضا دارم در صورت داشتن نرم افزار دانلود منیجر (ترجیحن ورژن بالا) روی  سایت قرار دهند.مرسی

----------

*Service Manual*,*صابری*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## Service Manual

*سلام

اين تقريبا آخرين نسخه هست و من خودم از اين نسخه استفاده مي کنم .

بعد از نصب اگر نرم افزار در حال اجرا هست اونو ببنديد و بعد روي کليد Patch Server Check کليک کنيد تا سرور چک پچ بشه و بعد اگر از نسخه هاي قديميتر استفاده مي کرديد روي کليد Clear previous registeration data کليک کنيد و بعد از اون هم نرم افزار رو اجرا کنيد و بوسيله کليد Generate سريال رو در نرم افزار وارد کنيد .

موفق باشيد .

Internet Download Manager Version 6.5 Feb/01/2011 Full*

----------

*1212ali*,*930*,*aramis*,*digital84*,*ibm33*,*Khalili*,*vahid 6630*,*صابری*

----------


## صابری

> با سلام .از دوستان تقاضا دارم در صورت داشتن نرم افزار دانلود منیجر (ترجیحن ورژن بالا) روی  سایت قرار دهند.مرسی


 به نام خدا
سلام دوست خوبم.اینهم ورژن Internet_Download_Manager_5.19.Build.2_incl_patch که قدیمی تر از اونی هست که آقای شاطی زاده گذاشته اند.

----------

*1212ali*,*930*,*aramis*,*Arash44*,*digital84*,*Service Manual*,*قیصر*

----------


## صابری

به نام خدا
سلام. یادم رفت بنویسم که برای کرک کردن برنامه ابتدا از برنامه خارج شوید تا آیکون آن هم از نوار ابزار پایین صفحه هم محو شود. سپس فایل پچ را ضمیمه است را داخل پوشه ای که دانلود منجر داخل آن نصب شده کپی کرده و یک بار آن را اجرا کنید.

----------

*1212ali*,*digital84*,*Khalili*,*vahid 6630*,*قیصر*

----------


## 930

با سلام.دست شما دو بزرگوار درد نکنه.مرسی

----------

*1212ali*,*صابری*

----------


## nekooee

سلام 
دوستان اما این برنامه در این تایپیک از قبل بود:
http://www.irantk.ir/showthread.php?t=14353

بهتره برای نظم بهتر هم هر نرم افزاری که ورژن جدیدش هم  میاد در تایپیک قبلی خودش قرار داده بشه که وقتی یکی وارد آن تایپیک میشه بتونه آرشیو تمام ورژنها رو ببینه و دانلود کنه. هم چنین تغییرات که اعمال شده و ....

ممنون میشم برنامه های تکراری رو درخواست نکنید و همچنین اینجور برنامه ها رو در انجمن آپلود نکنید چون این برنامه ها دائما ورژن جدید میدن و .....
سایت ifile.it در حال حاضر بهترین مکان برای آپلود فایلها هست....
موفق باشید

----------

*1212ali*,*Arash44*,*digital84*,*naser1111*,*Yek.Doost*,*صابری*,*قیصر*

----------

